# canthoplasty with graft?



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. did a canthoplasty of lower eyelid and cartilage graft to the lower eyelid donro site is the left ear. Im coding cpt 67950 for the canthoplasty, is there a code I can use for the graft. I considered CPT 21235 but this is from ear to nose.

thanks


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 9, 2011)

any takers on this one?


----------

